#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ASTM A370 - 2014 edition  download here.

## mohamad3010

hi my friends. i uploaded :  *ASTM A370 - 2014 edition*

See More: ASTM A370 - 2014 edition  download here.

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear Mohamad,
hundred million of thanks to you for sharing a370.
congrats for your work.
regards,
sudharsanam

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear Mohamad,
hundred million of thanks to you for sharing a370.
congrats for your work.
regards,
sudharsanam

----------


## kfctco

Please share.  ASTM A 262 - 14 ,ASTM A 928 - 14, ASTM E 112 - 13, ASTM E 340 - 13, ASTM E 1951 - 14.  
Many Thanks in advance

----------


## kfctco

Please share.  ASTM A 262 - 14 ,ASTM A 928 - 14, ASTM E 112 - 13, ASTM E 340 - 13, ASTM E 1951 - 14.  
Many Thanks in advance

----------


## m_sath@yahoo.com

Thankyou

----------


## endah

Assalamualaikum bro mohamad3010,

Allah bless you, thank you for share

----------


## endah

Assalamualaikum bro mohamad3010,

Allah bless you, thank you for share

----------


## funfax

Thank a lot

----------


## kambadena

Thanks a lot

----------


## gendutgede

many thanks bro...  :Smile:

----------


## antoniomtz

thanks for your help, if someone have astm a 733-2009 or 2013 please post it to downlod it or send it to my mail:
galeana_mayo@hotmail.com
i really appreciate it
regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

This is the latest A733 2013

See More: ASTM A370 - 2014 edition  download here.

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you mohamad3010.

----------


## yusri82

Thank you bro.. :Smile:

----------


## tuatk

Thank Mr. mohamad3010

----------


## nddung

Could you please update with 2015 edition

----------


## Marty Thompson

it is in the 1.03 update

----------


## Marty Thompson

newer A733

----------


## nddung

> it is in the 1.03 update



Thank you very much Marty Thompson

----------


## ukok

Thanks so much for great file sharing

----------


## ipestupinanILPM

Thank you very much for sharing

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Hi,

Anybody having latest editions of below standards;
ASTM A36
ASTM A923
ASTM E112
ASTM G28
ASTM G48

Kindly Share..

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Hi,

Anybody having latest editions of below standards;
ASTM A36
ASTM A923
ASTM E112
ASTM G28
ASTM G48

Kindly Share..

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Hi,

Anybody having latest editions of below standards;
ASTM A36
ASTM A923
ASTM E112
ASTM G28


ASTM G48

Kindly Share..See More: ASTM A370 - 2014 edition  download here.

----------


## acier58

> Hi,
> 
> Anybody having latest editions of below standards;
> ASTM A36
> ASTM A923
> ASTM E112
> ASTM G28
> ASTM G48
> 
> Kindly Share..



Here you are

----------


## acier58

> Hi,
> 
> Anybody having latest editions of below standards;
> ASTM A36
> 
> 
> Kindly Share..



Here you are

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Hi, Thanks a lot..

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Hi,

Request you to also share the latest editions of below standards, if you have any;
A6
A20
A182
A193
A194
A240
A312
A333
A350
A403
A480
A788
A960
A961
A999

Thanks in advance;

----------


## Shankarg76

Thank you mohamad3010

----------


## aps70

muchas gracias....

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Hi everyone*

Request you to share below standards*

ASTM D 4752
ASTM D 5402
ASTM D 5162
ASTM D 4417
ASTM D 4541
ASTM D 3359

Thanks in advance*

----------


## Marty Thompson

D5162-15 Discontinuity (Holiday) Testing of Nonconductive Protective Coating on Metallic Substrates
D5402-15 Standard Practice for Assessing the Solvent Resistance of Organic Coatings Using Solvent Rubs
D4541-09e1 Standard Test Method for Pull-Off Strength of Coatings Using Portable Adhesion Testers

----------


## Marty Thompson

D4417-14 Standard Test Methods for Field Measurement of Surface Profile of Blast Cleaned Steel
D4752-10(2015) Standard Practice for Measuring MEK Resistance of Ethyl Silicate (Inorganic) Zinc-Rich Primers by Solvent Rub
D3359-09e2 Standard Test Methods for Measuring Adhesion by Tape Test

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Thanks...

----------


## vkspic

> D5162-15 Discontinuity (Holiday) Testing of Nonconductive Protective Coating on Metallic Substrates
> D5402-15 Standard Practice for Assessing the Solvent Resistance of Organic Coatings Using Solvent Rubs
> D4541-09e1 Standard Test Method for Pull-Off Strength of Coatings Using Portable Adhesion Testers



thanx for sharing

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi.
Will someone have the ASTM E1951-14 standard?


Thank you very much in advanceSee More: ASTM A370 - 2014 edition  download here.

----------


## piratininga

see here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## srexers

Thanks

----------


## srexers

Please send ASTM A923-14 via e-mail : srexers@hotmail.com

----------


## gs153

ASTM A923-2014 here it is.

----------


## srexers

Thanks a lot...

----------


## Prananegoro

Dear Mohamad3010,

Many thank for share

----------


## daniel.torres

Hello
Someone will have and may share the following standards:
ASTM E11 - 20
ASTM E1932 - 12(2017)
ASTM E2374 - 16
ASTM E2863 - 17
Thanks in advanced

----------


## X252

thanks for sharing

----------


## jjacob

Hi , does anyone have ASTM D3359 latest edition .. kindly share

----------

